# Ben Bridges commits to Stetson



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Ben Bridges commits to Stetson*

Stetson Men’s Basketball Signs Ben Bridges and Chief Kickingstallionsims (5-14-04)

St. Petersburg Community College profile

CollegeSports.com profile

_Ave 14.7 pts and 6 rebs during 2003-04._


----------

